# workshop base winching point



## adidat (16 Jun 2018)

Hi guys

On thursday my workshop base is being started, due to the design there will be a small ramp leading up to the front door. my plan is to set in the floor on the other side of the room some sort of floor fixing that i can attach my winch to help pull the pallet truck up the ramp.

really i want something that is removable and can happily take a ton plus a bit more.

im thinkng of using one of these







in m20, which is nice and chunky, and then weld some matching nuts to a heavy piece of angle iron, then just for the belt and braces weld several pieces of 6" lengths of rebar to the iron to give in more purchase in the concrete. then the bolt is easy enough to remove and replace when its required.

can anyone think of a better method or any problems with this method

cheers

Adidat


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Jun 2018)

Reckon that should do the job ok


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2018)

A simple piece of tubing to accept the ring bolt shaft let vertically (or canted slightly rearwards from the direction of pull at the top) into the concrete should suffice.
Your pull is going to be very near to horizontal so should not pull the ringbolt out.


----------



## xy mosian (16 Jun 2018)

Good idea. Don't forget to protect the hole when not in use, full of sawdust it will be useless.  
xy


----------



## ColeyS1 (16 Jun 2018)

This sounds like it's gonna be a nice thought out workshop! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lons (16 Jun 2018)

CHJ":2kod4i17 said:


> A simple piece of tubing to accept the ring bolt shaft let vertically (or canted slightly rearwards from the direction of pull at the top) into the concrete should suffice.
> Your pull is going to be very near to horizontal so should not pull the ringbolt out.



Would be even stronger if you welded a flat plate on the bottom of the tube to spread the load under the concrete.


----------



## adidat (19 Jun 2018)

thanks for the comments and suggestions guys, i've ordered some bits so lets see what turns up!

Adidat


----------



## Racers (20 Jun 2018)

Best to drill down to bedrock IMHO :shock: :wink:  

Pete


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (20 Jun 2018)

Racers":yyai6tmf said:


> Best to drill down to bedrock IMHO :shock: :wink:
> 
> Pete



Or failing that install a reinforced concrete pile :lol:


----------



## Inspector (20 Jun 2018)

You could also look at the flush cargo tie down rings used in trucks and tractor trailers. 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/2x-Recessed-Tie ... 0005.m1851

Pete


----------



## adidat (22 Jun 2018)

the flush cargo thing seems like a really good idea, had already pushed the button on the other bits so probably go with them now...

This monster arrived today, i chickened out and went for the m24 thread one!!






its pretty impressive! hopefully the other bits come tomorrow.

Im just about to start another thread for the progress achieved so far!

will post link below.

Adidat


----------



## graduate_owner (22 Jun 2018)

I have only just seen this post, so this is now too late, but you could have probably got hold of a towing ring from a car from a car dismantlers for next to nothing.
Or even use the one from your own car - just remember to put it back when finished with.

K


----------



## Inspector (22 Jun 2018)

Better get steel toed boots when you use that monster. If you dropped it and it landed on your foot it would look like a duck's.


----------



## flying haggis (25 Jun 2018)

adidat":1jhea7fh said:


> the flush cargo thing seems like a really good idea, had already pushed the button on the other bits so probably go with them now...
> 
> This monster arrived today, i chickened out and went for the m24 thread one!!
> 
> ...



you could anchor the qe2 to that


----------



## TopCat 32 (28 Jun 2018)

adidat":19ug22hb said:


> the flush cargo thing seems like a really good idea, had already pushed the button on the other bits so probably go with them now...
> 
> This monster arrived today, i chickened out and went for the m24 thread one!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sideways (28 Jun 2018)

They are probably expensive but ground anchors are sold to the motorcycle community to provide a hard point to chain expensive bikes to for theft prevention. I'm pretty sure these include ones designed to be concreted in and that go flush / below ground. If that is important to anyone reading in future, there's another avenue to check out ...
Incidentally, it's not difficult or expensive to buy a 2.5 ton rated webbing sling to loop into a bar set below ground.


----------



## adidat (28 Jun 2018)

if im being honest, i like large industrial things, and rather enjoy over engineering objects! 

Adidat


----------



## adidat (4 Jul 2018)

So i bought the tube as chas suggested but forgot to specify non welded so that is off the table, as its needed later today for the pour

So i went with original design, which was a load of fun to make, i don't get to weld often so i enjoy it when i do!

I meant to take pics as I went but never got around to it sadly...

Some lovely 50mm 8mm angle iron that i found on the roadside came in handy. I cleaned off all the paint and the black colour off the nuts with the grinder then put them all along the the rod evenly spaced. then clamped it down and went along tacking each nut, carefully to avoid warping. then removed the pin and welded all around them. I got another piece of angle and welded it on top to make a box. Then picked out some choice rebar sections at 400mm and welded them on, and also added my initials and date for when it gets dug up in a few hundred years!! :lol: :lol: 

And then added a round disk on top that can be floated flush with the concrete











The bottom is a bit messy but i will never see it again hopefully! 

the pin is rather hard to get out due to slight warping but once the its in the base fixed i will take it out and clean up the threads a bit, i plan to weld a nut on top of the loop so it can be easily taken in and out with a windy gun!

I still need to cover the bottom with some old oil tank, some one suggested adding some more rebar on the other axis i may do this if i get a chance.

Adidat


----------



## AES (4 Jul 2018)

Blimey, that should be good for anchoring the Queen Mary!


----------



## adidat (4 Jul 2018)

well you never know what might need to stop and refuel in my yard, also i may decide to start collecting zeplins or hot air ballons, 

Adidat


----------



## Lons (4 Jul 2018)

AES":3gyfelr5 said:


> Blimey, that should be good for anchoring the Queen Mary!



My thoughts exactly  better too much than too little though.


----------



## AES (4 Jul 2018)

Agree entirely. But better be careful if there are any roaming Zeppelins - look like one of those could lift the whole slab, workshop, tools, the lot, straight out of the ground!


----------



## Lons (4 Jul 2018)

AES":3mnazmtb said:


> Agree entirely. But better be careful if there are any roaming Zeppelins - look like one of those could lift the whole slab, workshop, tools, the lot, straight out of the ground!


Now there's a thought.

Stick one each end of your workshop through the roof and when you move house just hire in a crane or helecopter to take the lot with you. Until the scumbag thieves get their own cranes that is. #-o


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Jul 2018)

Just get yourself a length of massive chain,attach it to the anchor and trail it out and round the corner of your workshop and you can leave your workshop door unlocked and open from now on  because after seeing that no burglar or sneak thief will have the Cahonas to risk finding out just how big that dog is waiting round the corner :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Jul 2018)

Great work 

Looking at the photos - you seem to have a very nice setting for your workshop. I hope it all works out smoothly - looks like a great place to get set up with all your tools and machines


----------

